# :: Help us with door handles...



## TuningBrasil (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi there,

We're from Rio de Janeiro, Brasil, and we need to know the part number(s) for both "Z Coupé" door handles. Can you please help us?!

Thanx in advance,

André


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TuningBrasil said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We're from Rio de Janeiro, Brasil, and we need to know the part number(s) for both "Z Coupé" door handles. Can you please help us?!
> 
> ...


hopefully this will help? 

On line manual.

http://www.300zx.co.uk/cgi-bin/manual.cgi


----------



## TuningBrasil (Mar 4, 2004)

Great, but we need it for the 350Z...is it the same one?!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TuningBrasil said:


> Great, but we need it for the 350Z...is it the same one?!


Here you go, I thought it was for the Z32.

Z33 manual,

http://350zforum.com/docs/2003_350Z_ownersmanual.pdf


----------



## MOTRSPRT (Mar 4, 2004)

Puxa vida! Como vai?

Just had to reply, although I do not own a Z33. I own a Z32 TT.

Obrigado.


----------



## TuningBrasil (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank you, Spongerider!

Whazzup, MOTRSPRT?! Portuguese spoken?!


----------



## TuningBrasil (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I guess there's nothing showing the part number of the (external) door handles...


----------

